
List of common English usage misconceptions - shawndumas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_English_usage_misconceptions#Grammar
======
Triumvark
When explaining what is actually permitted, the page will note many texts that
ignore the supposed rule.

When explaining what is actually forbidden, it will be noted how urgently this
should be corrected, as widespread usage of the prohibited form indicates
gross ignorance.

A little consistency would be nice. :)

